# can i legaly by seeds if im a card holder



## edward (Jun 24, 2008)

im in the prosses of gettin my medical card . when i have it alaska says i can grow 6 plants.   3 budding and 3 leafing and have an oz on hand. but they dont supply seeds or starts.  can i get seeds  without any legal worries sent to me.   all the people i ask say that part is up to me    do i need to be sneeky or can i just order on my credit card .


----------



## Hick (Jun 24, 2008)

The 'federal gov' doesn't recognize medical mj. The post office (USPS) is a branch of the federal gov'. 
    Most people prefer to use the 'pre-paid' credit cards, for security purposes..


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 9, 2008)

A tad late, but here goes. . .
Most of the clubs I've been to not only offer medicinal marijuana but aslo offer "starter plants" and seeds from the various strains that are popular at the time. The nice thing is some even guarentee their starter plants to not just grow, but produce quality product.

Can't remember exactly, but holding a valid card also permits the holder to grow up to 10 plants for personal use. Don't quote me on the number but I think it's 10. . .might be 8



> Most people prefer to use the 'pre-paid' credit cards, for security purposes


excellent tip!


----------



## ISO2BWELL (Jul 9, 2008)

Stoner94043 said:
			
		

> A tad late, but here goes. . .
> Most of the clubs I've been to not only offer medicinal marijuana but aslo offer "starter plants" and seeds from the various strains that are popular at the time. The nice thing is some even guarentee their starter plants to not just grow, but produce quality product.
> 
> Can't remember exactly, but holding a valid card also permits the holder to grow up to 10 plants for personal use. Don't quote me on the number but I think it's 10. . .might be 8


 

Medical use laws vary from state to state, so be sure you are within the guidelines for your own state.

You can not legally purchase seeds, anywhere, but that doesn't mean you still can't order and have them shipped to you...just be cautious with WHO you buy them from and insure they use "stealth" shipping methods. DO NOT have them sent to an address where there is bud growing.

ISO


----------



## benamucc (Jul 9, 2008)

been using pp-cc's for a couple months now...LOVE IT!!


----------

